# Any Fanfiction Writers on this Forum?



## LoneRider (Jun 30, 2008)

Hey,

 I do a lot of creative writing (been through a bit of a dryspell of late) and I wonder if there are any other fanfiction writers/readers here on this forum.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 30, 2008)

http://rustaz.com/writings/nonfiction/index.htm
Some of mine, from a while ago.


----------



## Big Don (Jun 30, 2008)

Not I. I wish I had any talent at all for writing. I read so much you'd think something would have rubbed off by now.


----------



## LoneRider (Jun 30, 2008)

I do a fair amount of writing, here on my account on Fanfiction.net

http://www.fanfiction.net/u/558034/Theodore_Hawkwood


----------



## Sukerkin (Jun 30, 2008)

When it comes to fan-fiction, the closest I've gotten is my unfinished novel of a period of a couple of years in the histories of the Merchant Adventurers Company, Thackstones Battalion, 3rd Crucis Lancers and Lindon's Company.  Set in the BattleTech universe before it got all broken with the Clans nonsense it details the activities of these units in an offensive during the last Succession War.

I really need to get back to writing I think.  I should spend less time in on-line chat and computer gaming and more time creating things again.  I've always found it wonderfully theraputic and it's a surprise to suddenly realise what I've allowed to drive it out.


----------



## Fiendlover (Jun 30, 2008)

I write a lot.  I wrote a poetry book, and two novels so far and currently working on the third in the series.


----------



## Aefibird (Jan 14, 2009)

I used to write quite a bit of fiction & fanfiction. I haven't done so for a while, although I've been meaning to get around to it again for ages, but have started planning another story this week.

I just got a new laptop and transferred all my old stories and writings from the old computer onto the new one a couple of days ago and looking through them again sparked off my interest. 

I used to have some of my fanfiction writing up at fanfiction.net but I don't know if it's still there or not.


----------



## Empty Hands (Jan 14, 2009)

/obligatory


----------



## Ironcrane (Jan 15, 2009)

I have that chart posted above. I get a lot of laughs from sharing it. But I suppose I count as a fanfic writer. But I've been having a lot of trouble doing any writing for the past few months. Not sure what happened.


----------



## CoryKS (Jan 15, 2009)

Love that chart.  Only thing it's missing is a box at the top that says "Everyone Else" and points down to the Published Science Fiction Authors.


----------



## matt.m (Jan 16, 2009)

I tell ya,

I know a guy that has done writing on the site.  I have wanted to start writing again, I am unsure as to the subject matter though.


----------

